# Anyone else waiting for the 3rd gen Threadripper to build a DAW?



## Dunshield

Seems like the new Threadripper will be unveiled in October:
https://www.techpowerup.com/257483/...his-october-to-take-on-intels-new-hedt-lineup


----------



## funnybear

Yeap, count me in. Will go either for the 3950x or one of the new Threadrippers.

Am so sick of Intel and their market abusing tactics and overpriced / under-engineered / security swiss cheese CPUs that run so hot you can literally cook your cheese fondue on them.


----------



## pderbidge

funnybear said:


> Yeap, count me in. Will go either for the 3950x or one of the new Threadrippers.
> 
> Am so sick of Intel and their market abusing tactics and overpriced / under-engineered / security swiss cheese CPUs that run so hot you can literally cook your cheese fondue on them.


To be fair, AMD is just as guilty of ridiculous marketing tactics. They have overhyped every Ryzen release until this one. They were still awesome CPU's but just didn't live up to AMD claims. I think they actually hyped this one appropriately, except for the claims of how high the CPU will boost. That was a bit of a miss.
Intel, on the other hand has that ridiculous TDP of 95 watts on the 9900k that is bit of a joke rating when it should probably be more like 125 watts. I think most people don't realize that unless you are willing to overclock the 9900k with really good cooling solution and a motherboard with ample VRM's then it isn't really worth the cost. Even a Ryzen 7 2700x would be a better value at stock speeds.


----------



## Dunshield

If I were to upgrade today, the only viable option for my workload would be a 9940X / 9960X centered DAW. But spending hard earned cash on 14nm tech at this point in time seems foolish.

I agree with Funnybear: I don't appreciate Intel's policy. However, there is a thing or two to be said for how well Intel's systems perform in the Kontakt related tests:

http://www.scanproaudio.info/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Dawbench-VI-Chart-2019Q3-2.jpg

==> Big shout out to Pete!

I don't care much for the badge or CPU team color; all that matters to me is how the system performs. Threadripper Gen3 could be a game changer in that regard. Does it finally bridge the gap between the HEDT AMD and Intel offerings?


----------



## Andrew Aversa

Intel's CPUs don't run particularly hot in real world workloads. Yeah if you run Prime95 on a poorly-cooled 9900k for 12 hours, it gets hot. But even with an all-core overclock of 4.9ghz, my 9900k stays very cool (even during renders and all-core workloads) with max temps of 60c, on air cooling. Any modern CPU can be easily cooled.


----------



## fraz

I'll be buying an AMD 3rd GEN, 8, 12 OR 16 cores.

Intel always win out in the real world but from Scan Audio benchmarks the 3900 X looks really good.

The 2700 X was liked by many gamers and was improved over the 1800 X so the 3700 X / 3800 X look really good as well.

Some tech guys did a test on Youtube with the Xeon E5 1680 V2 (8C/16T)_similar to 5960 X minus the AVX2 instructions - The results were imressive in gaming where E5 1680 V2 beat the 2700 X by a good margin in games which can translate to music apps as well.

E5 1680 V2 was available at around 200 £$ on Ebay but on the older X79 chipset.

FWIW (my 2 cents)_is what ever Intel releases after 9900 K will be very good.

It seems that GEN3 Ryzen is better as well so GEN 4 will improve a bit more again.

Other testers online comparing GEN1 Ryzen 1800 X found that more FX were possible than on say a 7700K but the 7700 K yielded more Kontakt sampled instruments.

So again FWIW (2 cents) this may continue so if the enthusiasts here can have 2 machines (or more) then I suppose it's possible to get the best of both worlds and use them in a way that suits.

Maybe enthusiasts can't go wrong at the moment - and if users have an older 1800 X or 2700 X that could be kept for other duties unless a good price can be obtained from a sale.

So if I add a 12 core 3900 X I'd probably keep it as prices drop later on.

Some folks have 4790 K still and get good results - and add a slave then the results are even better.

So a 4790 K with Passmark of 11,000 plus a 3700 X with a Passmark of 23,000 points is a lot added together.

Sorry for long post but older machines are still useful - !


----------



## Dunshield

More promising news, this could potentially be an amazing platform for many of us:
https://wccftech.com/amd-x590-x599-...zen-threadripper-3000-motherboards-asus-leak/


----------



## Dunshield

Multicore performance looks stunning, single core not too bad:
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-3000-3rd-gen-zen-2-32-core-64-thread-cpu-spotted/


----------



## SirKen

AMD Threadripper 3000 CPU Demolishes Competition in Leaked Results | Digital Trends


Some leaked Geekbench tests results suggest AMD is on to a real winner with its next-generation Threadripper CPUs. An unnamed Sharktooth chip with 32 cores and a clock speed in excess of 4.1GHz, has delivered a multi-core score that's nearly double that of its 2990WX Threadripper predecessor.




www.digitaltrends.com


----------



## Virtual Virgin

What kind of single-core performance would be expected compared to the i9 9900k?
It looks like it would share the same base frequency: 3.60GHz.


----------



## Virtual Virgin

I wonder what the release dates are going to be. Keeping an eye on TRX40, TRX80 and WRX80. They will be the new chipsets for the Threadripper 3. Looks like ASUS is stepping up to make some:









AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3000 CPUs To Feature Support on TRX40, TRX80 & WRX80 Series Motherboards - ASUS TRX40 Motherboards Leak Out


AMD's Ryzen Threadripper 3000 series processors will be featuring support on the new TRX40, TRX80 & WRX80 chipset motherboards.




wccftech.com


----------



## vitocorleone123

Virtual Virgin said:


> What kind of single-core performance would be expected compared to the i9 9900k?
> It looks like it would share the same base frequency: 3.60GHz.



Well, the 9900K is about 10% faster than the 3900X in single-threaded. I'd expect the 3950X to remove most/all of that gap. How far will the Threadripper series be from the 3950X?


----------



## Quasar

Dunshield said:


> Seems like the new Threadripper will be unveiled in October:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/257483/...his-october-to-take-on-intels-new-hedt-lineup


I dunno. I am planning to rebuild in early 2020 and so am following the news (broadly speaking) in the hope that the dust settles with more answers, MB options etc. Perhaps the 3900x will come back down in price by then, perhaps I'll swing a 3950x, 3rd gen Threadripper, or I might just stick with Intel and go for the 9900k or something.

Any of these options are bound to be a dramatic leap forward from my 7-year-old i7 2600 w 32GB. On the other hand, this machine still hums along really well, without significant problems or headaches, so I'm not desperate or particularly in a hurry.


----------



## vitocorleone123

Yeah - only upgraded from my i5 3570k with 16gb a couple weeks ago. I went Intel 9900k with 64gb ram because I needed it fast and stable (I feel AMD is getting close, plus I didn't want a fan on the motherboard, etc. and deal with any outstanding oddities) - I'd been planning to wait a bit longer as well. Computer had other plans as it turned out!


----------



## Dunshield

Nov 5 and nov 19 are set in my agenda!








AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X 24 Core, 3970X 32 Core Launching on 19th November Along With TRX40 Motherboards, Flagship 3990X CPU In January


The launch dates of AMD's 7nm Zen 2 based HEDT Ryzen Threadripper lineup which includes the 3990X, 3970X and 3960X have leaked out.




wccftech.com


----------



## Dunshield

Oh brother they are here













AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X 32 Core, $1999 US CPU Review With ASRock TRX40 Taichi Motherboard


Today, I test AMD's 3rd Gen Ryzen Threadripper 3970X 32 core CPU on ASRock's flagship TRX40 Taichi motherboard, both of which are aimed at enthusiasts.




wccftech.com


----------



## colony nofi

Oh wow! I feel like we need a new thread for DAW builds using these chips! Pun not intended, but I'll take it.

Cannot wait to see if they manage to make great DAW's compared to the high end intel chips. 

(So good that linus called out intel on their release strategy!)


----------



## colony nofi

Now cooling these threadrippers quietly is going to be a serious challenge.


----------



## Phaedraz

3960x with ROG Zenith II Extreme ordered... going to be interesting this!


----------



## Dunshield

Phaedraz said:


> 3960x with ROG Zenith II Extreme ordered... going to be interesting this!



That is an impressive mobo. I was more leaning towards the Gigabyte Aorus Master as it has 5x PCIe .. but only 3x M.2. Your Zenith Extreme II has 5x M.2 which is superb. Only 4x PCIe though, that is on the edge for me. Tough choice. We're spoiled either way


----------



## Pictus

I did a quick look and only found motherboards with Thunderbolt header in the GIGABYTE TRX40 series...
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/AMD-TRX40

The TRX40 DESIGNARE comes with the Thunderbolt card








TRX40 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## samphony

Pictus said:


> I did a quick look and only found motherboards with Thunderbolt header in the GIGABYTE TRX40 series...
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/AMD-TRX40
> 
> The TRX40 DESIGNARE comes with the Thunderbolt card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRX40 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


And you can throw in this 8tb ssd









AORUS Gen4 AIC SSD 8TB Key Features | SSD - GIGABYTE Global


GIGABYTE, Chassis, Thermal Solution, Power Supply, Optical Device, TV Tuner Card, gamer, PSU




www.gigabyte.com





I'm curious if there are boards supporting more than 256gb ram.


----------



## Dunshield

Pictus said:


> The TRX40 DESIGNARE comes with the Thunderbolt card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRX40 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com



5x PCIe ánd 4x M.2 .. I have a new favorite! Thx Pictus


----------



## Jack Weaver

These certainly open the door to an extreme Hackintosh.

.


----------



## Damarus

Motherboards are getting actually insane. I wonder If ScanPro will get their hands on a new Threadripper


----------



## chimuelo

Shit I’m waiting for Intel to fight back.
The 14nm process for them is over, they should’ve never released the 10 series.
Just sell everything left at cost & 10% to at least keep some market share.
This is embarrassing.

They’ve been smoked by the AMD CEO.
If they were smart they’d hire her.


----------



## Phaedraz

Now the question is, what memory to get... 128gig preferably. QVL doesn't help a lot...


----------



## Pictus

Phaedraz said:


> Now the question is, what memory to get... 128gig preferably. QVL doesn't help a lot...



I do not know, maybe the Ballistix Sport LT 3200 that people love to tweak/overclock





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info









__





Ballistix Sport LT Overclocking


Thought I'd make a thread to see how people were getting on with this RAM. I have been playing around and have discovered what a deep rabbit hole RAM overclocking is! I've been using DRAM calculator for Ryzen 1.5.1 to get me started and I'm running the below: Ballistix Sport LT -...




forums.overclockers.co.uk













NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html...




www.overclock.net












MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at master · integralfx/MemTestHelper


C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## chimuelo

Pictus said:


> I do not know, maybe the Ballistix Sport LT 3200 that people love to tweak/overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scanproaudio.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballistix Sport LT Overclocking
> 
> 
> Thought I'd make a thread to see how people were getting on with this RAM. I have been playing around and have discovered what a deep rabbit hole RAM overclocking is! I've been using DRAM calculator for Ryzen 1.5.1 to get me started and I'm running the below: Ballistix Sport LT -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.overclockers.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MemTestHelper/DDR4 OC Guide.md at master · integralfx/MemTestHelper
> 
> 
> C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com



Something that seems to be happening is how the CAS Settings on AM4 boards can be confusing as they default to even numbers, which really is helpful.
CAS 17 DDR 4 once tweaked will reset to CAS 16, which is optimal for 3733MHz. 
I’ve read on some tests this isn’t showing up until benched, but seems to be a consensus since sticks of CAS 16 are non existent.

So when you get set up with 3733, on some 3200 sticks, CAS 16 will be reset for you even if the SPD isn’t showing the number.
Great news if this true.

I’d advise direct cooling just to be safe No need to brick your Memory.


----------



## Phaedraz

G.Skill has some interesting kits coming out (late Q4, but no one really knows when):








G.SKILL Announces New High-Performance, Ultra-Capacity DDR4 Memory Kits for HEDT Platforms - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


25 November 2019 – G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd., the world’s leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and gaming peripherals, is pleased to announce the release of new high-performance and high-capacity quad-channel memory kits for the latest Intel X299 and AMD TRX40...




www.gskill.com





Look at bottom of the page. I wonder if it is worth waiting for.
128gig 3600 MHz C16 seems doable with 8x16 or 4x32.

I also read somewhere that the memory controller slows down the timing the more slots are occupied. Maybe 4 sticks is optimal?


----------



## Tim_Wells

Quasar said:


> Any of these options are bound to be a dramatic leap forward from my 7-year-old i7 2600 w 32GB. On the other hand, this machine still hums along really well, without significant problems or headaches, so I'm not desperate or particularly in a hurry.


I love it! I'm just now upgrading my i7-2600k from 16GB of ram to 32gb. I've been running some tests on it and the ram was the only significant bottle neck. The CPU is basically ok, as long as I freeze some tracks. Of course, I'm not running huge orchestra templates, like some of the heavy hitters around here.

I will probably upgrade the CPU in a couple of years. Something to look forward too.


----------



## Dunshield

Phaedraz said:


> G.Skill has some interesting kits coming out (late Q4, but no one really knows when):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Announces New High-Performance, Ultra-Capacity DDR4 Memory Kits for HEDT Platforms - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> 25 November 2019 – G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd., the world’s leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and gaming peripherals, is pleased to announce the release of new high-performance and high-capacity quad-channel memory kits for the latest Intel X299 and AMD TRX40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at bottom of the page. I wonder if it is worth waiting for.
> 128gig 3600 MHz C16 seems doable with 8x16 or 4x32.



Saw that one too, and who knows what the price will be?



Phaedraz said:


> I also read somewhere that the memory controller slows down the timing the more slots are occupied. Maybe 4 sticks is optimal?



I heard the same rumor on Gearslutz. No idea if it is true.


----------



## Pictus

AMD socket AM4 motherboards have 4 RAM slots:
-For motherboards with Daisy Chain it is better to use 2 RAM sticks
-Motherboards with T-Topology can deal with 4 RAM sticks better than Daisy Chain ones
(All x570 motherboards are now Daisy Chain including the ASRock models)

AMD socket sTRX4/TR4 motherboards have 8 RAM slots:
-For motherboards with Daisy Chain it is better to use 4 RAM sticks
-Motherboards with T-Topology can deal with 8 RAM sticks better than Daisy Chain ones 




If this RAM is Hynix it will not overclock... 
Corsair VENGEANCE® LPX 64GB (2 x 32GB) DDR4 DRAM 3600MHz C18-22-22-42
https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK64GX4M2D3600C18




This one looks interesting, good it is not Hynix...


[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Virtual Virgin

Has anyone here put together a Threadripper 3 system yet?
I would like to hear some feedback on how it performs.


----------



## tabulius

Phaedraz said:


> 3960x with ROG Zenith II Extreme ordered... going to be interesting this!



Please let us know how the Threadripper beast handles the realtime audio!


----------



## JeffvR

I'm planning on ordering a 3960x really soon with 4x32GB. The CPU is overkill, but it's really future proof and the possibility of 256 GB is enticing. I'll report back when I have it.


----------



## Usernamed

Super interested as well ^^


----------



## davdwsl

I habe built a workstatation with the 3960x on the TRX40 Designare, 64 Gb of ram, 2x 2080ti and the titan ridge card. Right now im working on getting the add in card to work with my UA Arrow interface. Im getting some sound but it has glitches and makes the pc slow down drasticaly. Does anyone have some tipps on how to get it to work properly ? I used this method for the TB3 Drivers https://forum.level1techs.com/t/thunderbolt-compatible-and-threadripper-3000-setting-it-up/151270


----------



## davdwsl

Virtual Virgin said:


> Has anyone here put together a Threadripper 3 system yet?
> I would like to hear some feedback on how it performs.


The 3960x performs very well on the Designare Motherboard. Hitting 4,5 GHz as expected. Just having some issues with the "Thunderbolt 3" connection to my Audio Interface.


----------



## Andoran

davdwsl said:


> The 3960x performs very well on the Designare Motherboard. Hitting 4,5 GHz as expected. Just having some issues with the "Thunderbolt 3" connection to my Audio Interface.



I've just started looking into building a gen 3 threadripper workstation, and I could literally only find one motherboard (by ASRock) that had a TB3 header on the board itself, and it's a mini atx so not able to accommodate higher Ram builds. I've seen the Titan Ridge card but haven't heard much about how it performs, and it seems to me that TB3 on AMD platforms is so new that there are many bugs right now. I don't want to start a build with gen 3 Threadripper unless I can also have reliable TB3, so for now I'm waiting to see how long it takes for it to settle down. Also I wish more developers i.e. UA supported usb 3.2x2, it would simplify things for many builds.

If anyone has built a gen 3 Threadripper machine with stable TB3 please let me know


----------



## Usernamed

When pulling the trigger on the 3960x, I’ll probably want to display win10 simultaneously on two ultrawide 49 inch monitors (thinking of a pair of Samsung C49RG90 or a pair of DELL U4919DW). Which Graphics card would you recommend for such pixel kingdom while not slowing down Cubase ?


----------



## MA-Simon

Usernamed said:


> C49RG90 or a pair of DELL U4919DW


I find both of them unusable. The are way to narrow in height for my taste. I would rather get 2 normal monitors.

I saw them at a shop a while ago, and coming from a gamer, these feel like a fail. I know what they were going for with the wide display. But I could not help but think, I you were to play a game on these, all you would see was the ground, no sky.


----------



## Andoran

I just found this, in the video he say's he's willing to test hi end audio interface Thunderbolt functionality if someone is willing to loan him an interface for testing, who's up for it ? Good information in the video, and this is one of the motherboards mentioned in this thread. He apparently got TB3 working using the Titan Bridge using pci-e over usb c, with some software tweaks.


----------



## Usernamed

MA-Simon said:


> I find both of them unusable. The are way to narrow in height for my taste. I would rather get 2 normal monitors.
> 
> I saw them at a shop a while ago, and coming from a gamer, these feel like a fail. I know what they were going for with the wide display. But I could not help but think, I you were to play a game on these, all you would see was the ground, no sky.



I agree it makes total sense to check them out in person before/instead of just ordering online. Right now I have a 30" and a 27" and I'd like way more. My dream rig would look something like this 



Any out of the box (pun intended) ideas are super welcome


----------



## Virtual Virgin

Has anyone put together a TRX40 build along with a Thunderbolt interface?
I'd really like to hear about results (round trip latency being the most important for me).


----------



## JeffvR

So I got a AMD 3960x since a couple of weeks, with 128 GB inside and the ability to go to 256 GB if I need to. I didn't want to take any risks and I had it build for me by a DAW builder. I like the thought of having service and the price wasn't that much higher than building myself. 

I haven't tested it at all with heavy projects really, but so far so good. I just notice how much software I've gathered during the years so installing everything takes a while (and Kontakt libraries are a pain to reinstall). 

Anyway... even under not so heavy load the fans seem to spin a lot. Lot's of ramping up and down in speed for short periods of time (5 seconds or so). More annoying than a fast and steady fan speed. According to the DAW builder this is normal because of the high wattage and heat of the CPU. According to him it's probably not the CPU fan but the mini fan on the motherboard. The
GIGABYTE TRX40 AORUS PRO WIFI motherboard is in there.


I'd love to hear if anyone has the same issue and if there are ways to solve it. It's the only issue I'm experiencing so far and I'd love to test this beast with a large template.


----------



## funnybear

I finished my 3970x build last week and am migrating my software stack at the moment.

I will post more details once I have run some benchmark and finished setting everything up, but a few quick points on fans:

the motherboard fan should only really spin up if you are hammering the bus with PCI4.0 traffic a lot (mine stays off so far all the time)
you should be able to set the fan curves of your cpu and case fans in your bios (for example I have set them to a constant low rpm up to 50 celsius and then to a linear ramp up)


----------



## maestro2be

I as well have just finished my new 3970X build. So far super stable and has run for 2 weeks straight without issues. I am still in the process of migration and setting up the software. I have forgotten how much setup this took but the end is near at this point.

So far it's been rock stable and very high performance. I to have the fan spin up and spin down you're talking about but haven't tried to control it yet. Waiting until I do real DAW work with it before I do any tweaking.

I also switched from NVIDIA to RADEON for this build to see how that goes.

I went with the TRX40 AORUS Xtreme.


----------



## Dunshield

I will probably go for the 3950X as in intermediary. Or just stick to my 10 year old X58 system, and wait it out for the next generation until all creases are ironed out.

Pete from Scan wasn't too positive about the 3970X in his latest test. But perhaps these systems behave better by now?

Any updates are greatly appreciated!
I especially look for VI and Kontakt behaviour.


----------



## Bassamp4jc

I just finished my 3970x build. 
Gigabyte designare motherboard, 32GB RAM (4x8GB, found some vengeance chips that were 3600Mhz CAS latency of 14!), 4xM.2SSDs, liquid cooled. 

Performance is unreal coming from an Intel i7-3820. Sessions that would hit 100% CPU at 96KHz, 512bit latency are now running at 5% utilization at 64bit latency!

File loading is 10x faster on M.2 than on SATA3.


----------



## Bassamp4jc

JeffvR said:


> So I got a AMD 3960x since a couple of weeks, with 128 GB inside and the ability to go to 256 GB if I need to. I didn't want to take any risks and I had it build for me by a DAW builder. I like the thought of having service and the price wasn't that much higher than building myself.
> 
> I haven't tested it at all with heavy projects really, but so far so good. I just notice how much software I've gathered during the years so installing everything takes a while (and Kontakt libraries are a pain to reinstall).
> 
> Anyway... even under not so heavy load the fans seem to spin a lot. Lot's of ramping up and down in speed for short periods of time (5 seconds or so). More annoying than a fast and steady fan speed. According to the DAW builder this is normal because of the high wattage and heat of the CPU. According to him it's probably not the CPU fan but the mini fan on the motherboard. The
> GIGABYTE TRX40 AORUS PRO WIFI motherboard is in there.
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear if anyone has the same issue and if there are ways to solve it. It's the only issue I'm experiencing so far and I'd love to test this beast with a large template.


My gigabyte trx40 designare does the same thing. There is a little tiny fan by the rear i/o that is there to cool the MOS down, but can only be controlled from inside the UEFI BIOS. I can't access the fan control for it from the gigabyte fan control app in windows. I'm considering disconnecting it if I can't dial in speeds below 2000rpm from UEFI BIOS.


----------



## Virtual Virgin

Any reports on latency for a Threadripper 3 build? 
How about Thunderbolt compatibility on the Gigabyte boards using Titan Ridge?


----------



## Pictus

Virtual Virgin said:


> How about Thunderbolt compatibility on the Gigabyte boards using *Titan *Ridge?


Problems with old Audio Interfaces Thunderbolt version *1* with Intel and AMD motherboards.
https://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/6193/thunderbolt-bios-fix-z390-designare?page=8
May have problem with UAD stuff, have to check with UAD(Universal Audio) support...








The AMD Ryzen & UAD 2 Thread - Page 8 - Gearspace.com


I am thinking of picking up a UAD quad x4, are the tb3 interfaces working ok on ryzen? I gather it is just the pcie cards which were a problem?



www.gearslutz.com


----------



## Virtual Virgin

Pictus said:


> Problems with old Audio Interfaces Thunderbolt version *1* with Intel and AMD motherboards.
> https://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/6193/thunderbolt-bios-fix-z390-designare?page=8
> May have problem with UAD stuff, have to check with UAD(Universal Audio) support...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD Ryzen & UAD 2 Thread - Page 8 - Gearspace.com
> 
> 
> I am thinking of picking up a UAD quad x4, are the tb3 interfaces working ok on ryzen? I gather it is just the pcie cards which were a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> www.gearslutz.com



Is the problem with the Titan Ridge card? Is there any reliable method of getting Thunderbolt 1 into a TRX40? Without Thunderbolt are there examples of successful TRX40 builds with low RTL for working with VSTis? I have recently switched to favoring physical modeling VSTis over sample-based so the emphasis has gone from RAM to processor in terms of bottleneck. 

I don't use any UAD stuff so I'm not worried there.


----------



## Pictus

Virtual Virgin said:


> Is the problem with the Titan Ridge card?



Yes


> Is there any reliable method of getting Thunderbolt 1 into a TRX40?



No



> Without Thunderbolt are there examples of successful TRX40 builds with low RTL for working with VSTis?



I do not know.


----------



## Pictus




----------



## Guru007

Building my 3970x this week. 
Got the Alpine Ridge TB card (the Titan Ridge is hard to find these days). Curious if using it on a Gigabyte board will make a difference (Aorus Master).


----------



## Pictus

Guru007 said:


> Building my 3970x this week.
> Got the Alpine Ridge TB card (the Titan Ridge is hard to find these days). Curious if using it on a Gigabyte board will make a difference (Aorus Master).


Not compatible...








GC-ALPINE RIDGE (rev. 2.0) Overview | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Guru007

Thanks for sharing that. I wish I'd done my homework a bit better 

On a closer look, the related Titan Ridge list looks outdated as well because it doesn't include the TRX40 Designare board (or any other TRX40 boards for that matter), which actually comes bundled with the Titan Ridge card.

In any event, I got the Alpine Ridge card to work on my board and detect other thunderbolt devices. I'm mostly using it to interface with drives but hopefully I can now give the UA Apollo interfaces a test run.


----------



## Virtual Virgin

Guru007 said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I wish I'd done my homework a bit better
> 
> On a closer look, the related Titan Ridge list looks outdated as well because it doesn't include the TRX40 Designare board (or any other TRX40 boards for that matter), which actually comes bundled with the Titan Ridge card.
> 
> In any event, I got the Alpine Ridge card to work on my board and detect other thunderbolt devices. I'm mostly using it to interface with drives but hopefully I can now give the UA Apollo interfaces a test run.



Good luck! Give us updates if you can.


----------



## supermagtonches

Guru007 said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I wish I'd done my homework a bit better
> 
> On a closer look, the related Titan Ridge list looks outdated as well because it doesn't include the TRX40 Designare board (or any other TRX40 boards for that matter), which actually comes bundled with the Titan Ridge card.
> 
> In any event, I got the Alpine Ridge card to work on my board and detect other thunderbolt devices. I'm mostly using it to interface with drives but hopefully I can now give the UA Apollo interfaces a test run.


Interested in your outcome, I'm looking at a Designare TRX40 right now for a UA Apollo Twin.


----------

